# new Suick



## jiggerjohn (Sep 25, 2007)

I used to work West Branch a few years back with surface buzzers. Lots of nice bass,but the lure seemed just a bit small for the muskies. This week I obtained a combination buzzer/swimmer/wakebait ,which is the first new plug in its 75 year history that the famous Suick Lure Co has deemed good enough to add to their line! Developed by a famous Wisconsin guide, the new "Nitewalker" has already notched a tremendous number of 50+" muskies(in its 7 year developmental stage), plus bonus big bass. At only 4" length (but fat) this surface disturber should wreak havoc on both species at West Branch ;hope to have mine in action over there this week!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Hate to bum you out, but the Nightwalker should be called the auto-line twister. I use top of the line stainless steel stiff wire for topwaters with a good swivel, and these still twist my line something fierce. The eyelet itself on the bait spins round and round, resulting in the sweet action it has, but twisting your $30 spool of line isn't worth it. I even tried putting a sampo swivel on the front of the bait, and attached it to my leader that has a swivel, and still.....line twist like crazy. The bait spins 300 - 400 times per cast.


----------



## jiggerjohn (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Jim, I used to have problems like you describe with other style muskie buzzers. HOWEVER the new Suick Nitewalker is designed to be so stable that the front wood section doesn't even roll. I talked to the inventor, Paul Hansen, and he went thru many prototypes to insure the hooks on this bait stay straight down during the retreive (the special keel on the thru-wire keeps the rear hook stable.) Paul assures me that Suick followed these modifications to the letter. I fished it yesterday,not for fish, but just to see how balanced the bait was at various retreive speeds -I never detected it turning over even once!


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

John-
I have fished with Jim several times since he has had the "nightwalker". It sounds great but twists his line like you wouldn't believe! I have used many other prop baits (ex. Awaker, Pacemaker, Topraider, Super Topraider, Lac Seul Turbo, Twin Teasertail, Dick Gries Topwater, Chopper, etc.) and they have never spun line like this one does! Its really unfortunate because it DOES sound and look good.....


----------



## jiggerjohn (Sep 25, 2007)

1Roof, I got to thinking ,maybe we were talking about differant plugs, as the new Suick version is spelled "Nitewalker". Then I checked their website and noted from the one they picture (then spelled Nightwalker" as you say) that they must have put out an earlier version that DID NOT have the all important keel in the wire at the backend, as they have now installed(probably from the inventor giving STRONG suggestions for this vital innovation), nor the special shrink tubing to hold the rear hook straight out. I fish mine without ANY swivel, and no problems -given time I'm gonna get out today with it,just to test all speeds and determine if there's any line twist with the new configurations,and get back to ya!


----------



## jiggerjohn (Sep 25, 2007)

1Roof, Still couldn't get mine to twist around today ,but located this video of the non twisting features at ; http://upload.outdoorsfirst.com/watch.asp?id=1332 . Also just learned that time is devoted to the new plug on this week's "Hunt For Big Fish" on Versus.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Informative video......unfortunately it won't prevent that lure from twisting Jim's line like a tornado! 
That guide talks about catching bass on musky tackle like its a new thing. I have caught big bass on 10" Grandma's, 10" Suick Jerkbaits, 8" pigs, 9" Fishstick HD, Giant Jackpot, *8" Hughes River Gliders(*I couldn't even begin to tell you how many smallmouths!), 'Lil Ernie's, and many others. There are many other prop baits that are FAR SUPERIOR to this one that won't twist your line up. I'll have to pass on the "Nightwalker" for $20.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

This will twist line that bad? I had a mess like that ONCE, as in it won't happen again.
Isn't the General Rule that you catch your biggest Bass while Muskie fishing and you catch your biggest Muskie while Bass Fishing ?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I watched that video and was not very impressed, but I am not a fan of large prop baits at all(least not here in Ohio). I watched some of the other videos there. I liked the one with Chad Cain talking about the Nut Buster SB. I didnt know the hook was removable/replaceable. That's pretty cool!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

The problem is that the one in the video is completely different from mine. I just bought mine too! Mine has two brass stoppers on the end rather than one. And the wire at the end of mine is bent to a 90 and has shrink tubing on it. Junk.

It's silly that they make one, find it has tons of problems, then make another. There's three different models as of right now. The one in the video, the one I have, and the one on the suick website.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

MuskieJim said:


> It's silly that they make one, find it has tons of problems, then make another. There's three different models as of right now. The one in the video, the one I have, and the one on the suick website.


Good news ----You now posess a limited production model....In 50 years or so it might be worth $5


----------

